# Abu Garcia



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2010)

I held the Vendetta the other day, its a sweet rod!!!! I was surprised. =D>


----------



## bcritch (Feb 10, 2010)

I might have to get one to match my Revo.... and it's affordable at $79.99

These rods are precision-tuned to match the weight and balance specifications of Abu Garcia's Revo® and Soron® reels. The resulting harmony creates greater control and sensitivity while reducing fatigue. Every element of these rods speaks to their quality. Features include Fuji® soft-touch ACS and VSS reel seats, Pac Bay DPL TiCH frame guides, 30-ton graphite construction, high-density EVA, a one-piece machined double-anodized-aluminum fore grip, Texas-rigged hook keeper and a laser-etched Abu Garcia® crest on the butt cap.


----------



## steveg (Mar 17, 2010)

I just purchase that spinning rod and a soron reel,they said it was built to be balanced with the reel not quite sure about that.. feels tip heavy to me.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Vengeance is just as good - and cheaper I think...


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 17, 2010)

I heard the Vengeance was really stout. The MH felt like a H so on and so forth. Just what I have heard though.


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Funny, 

I checked them out at the big C store the other day and didnt like them one bit. :lol:


----------



## krusty (Mar 18, 2010)

I just picked up a Vengence 7' MH last week to use a jig rod. So far so good. I like the feel, seems to have plenty of backbone. The tip to me is still fast but has a little more flex than other MH's I have picked up, which I prefer. I think it is a tad heavier than the vendetta, but for $50 buck it was worth a shot for me.


----------



## steveg (Mar 21, 2010)

Where did you get one for 50.00 bucks,mine was 89.00 at gander mtn. 2 weeks ago!


----------



## krusty (Mar 22, 2010)

The Dugout in Kennesaw. The Vengence rods are pretty much 49.99 anywhere you go, the Vendetta's are 89.99.


----------



## Majorpede (Mar 28, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I heard the Vengeance was really stout. The MH felt like a H so on and so forth. Just what I have heard though.



I have a M Vendetta, and it is more stiff than my 2 MH's I have. It makes my M Wal Mart Abu Garcia rod fill like its a limp noodle. LOL


----------

